# Update tickers



## LuckySalem

On the first tri section they had a place to update tickers and I thought it would be nice to have one here too :D


----------



## suzanne108

Huh?? Sorry....this baby brain has really made me dizzy :dohh: 

What do you mean update tickers??? :wacko: 

Welcome by the way hehe...xx


----------



## LuckySalem

Your countdown tickers till baby due.

I find myself trawling the section to TRY to find something I can help with (which isn't much! lol) just so I can see my countdown lose one more day! :D


----------



## callmepoppy

Its were you just post a random comment to see your ticker updated...

well thats what the other one was for :D quite handy...


----------



## callmepoppy

LuckySalem said:


> Your countdown tickers till baby due.
> 
> I find myself trawling the section to TRY to find something I can help with (which isn't much! lol) just so I can see my countdown lose one more day! :D

Haha we posted at exactly the same time... freaky! lol


----------



## LuckySalem

SCARY!!! hahahaha


----------



## MissRhead

I deffo know what you mean and i think its a great idea and i also just posted this to see what day my ticker is on :rofl: xx


----------



## new mummy h

i dont get it?? lol!!!!


----------



## Romybug

Yay! I keep going over to first tri to update. Great idea! Thanks :)


----------



## ellers

Only cos it should say 18 weeks today!


----------



## new mummy h

i still dont get it lol:blush:


----------



## suzanne108

Took me a while to get it!!! 

BUT....I did in the end. Correct me if I'm wrong....its just somewhere to post so that you can see what day your ticker is on....for example, you're waiting to see if you've moved onto the next box, so you can post a random comment in here to check it....

I think.....!!! hehe xx


----------



## pinkclaire

well in the spirit of things here is mine 20 weeks today! wahoooooooooo


----------



## JessdueJan

ooo I likey this place :D


----------



## JessdueJan

Infact I love this place...I have moved up a box :happydance: :D


----------



## Baby2ontheway

hmmm ok?


----------



## gemini9961

Just making sure my ticker is still working. :thumbup:


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies!! Just checking, lol


----------



## Romybug

15 weeks today!!!!!! Whooooo hooooooo!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

:hi:Hello everyone


----------



## new mummy h

still - im confuzzled lol!

what u checking for???


----------



## mrsneish2b

to see how far along you are.. so you can see the progress, if you havent posted a reply to anyone you cant see what your ticker says, i think its excited for ladies who feel the pregancy is dragging they like to see how their wee baby is developing etc so by posting a reply they can see...


----------



## emalou90

this is a really good idea!


*waits to see ticker*


----------



## new mummy h

ahhhhhhhhhhh rite!!! :)

i always look at mine! i want it to count down the days faster lol!!
xx


----------



## suzanne108

Hehe new mummy h....glad you got it in the end, took me a while too!!! xxx


----------



## Jade2933

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Romybug

Morning ladies :hugs:


----------



## MarieGx

15 weeks! :D


----------



## arnz09

How many days today....18+ yay!


----------



## new mummy h

suzanne108 said:


> Hehe new mummy h....glad you got it in the end, took me a while too!!! xxx

this is quite 'normal' for me at the moment lol!!!! xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Bonjooooour....18+2 for today i think :)


----------



## vinnypeanut

Oops good maths there for me....18+1 even x
:blush:


----------



## suzanne108

25 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

i no exactly when i will move up a box lol but yeh is always nice to post just so i can actually see it :) x


----------



## Jox

nothing to write home about but 21+1!!!

50% aswell!!!!!!


----------



## LuckySalem

well I not posted for ages and have totally forgotten where I'm upto now.


----------



## blaze777

ooh my go, wanna see me in the middle box :)


----------



## boonies86

ooooo i love this thred on first tri!!! was beginning to miss it and only been here 1 day!!! hahahahha


----------



## new mummy h

i wanna move up a box :D when does it happen?? 25 weeks????
xx


----------



## new mummy h

ooh i think i have moved!! i cant remember wat box i was in lol!! xx


----------



## suzanne108

just checking how close I am to 99 days...


----------



## suzanne108

ooohhh closer than I thought!!!! 2 days to go :happydance:


----------



## teal

The baby on my ticker moved up a box today :happydance:


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

:happydance:I should be 18 weeks 1day


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

Just noticed i've moved up a box yipee!!!!!


----------



## wishinforbaby

just want to see which box i'm on...


----------



## Jchihuahua

Woohoo not long til double figures!!!!!!


----------



## diane60f

nice post.


----------



## suzanne108

Jchihuahua said:


> Woohoo not long til double figures!!!!!!

Ditto :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## geekone

50% :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Romybug

16 weeks today! :) :)


----------



## emalou90

no idea where i am on my ticker...
24 weeks?


----------



## blaze777

Just wanna see how many days left


----------



## Helabela

times flying!!


----------



## Jox

almost 22 weeks, think i may be onto the next box tomorrow!!!


----------



## boonies86

helllllooooo ticker!! think it must have been atleast 1 day since ive seen u!


----------



## Jade2933

ta lol


----------



## gemini9961

Ah, there it is, thought I lost it.


----------



## MiissDior

:D now i am


----------



## MiissDior

19 and 1 days woohoo

20 wk scan un 6days woohoo


----------



## diane60f

whooho


----------



## LuckySalem

ok so 15 weeks yet?


----------



## blaze777

19 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## MiissDior

:D


----------



## Romybug

:coffee:


----------



## boonies86

15 weeks ticker??? that correct?


----------



## new mummy h

6 more days to go til 24 weeks yey!! :D x


----------



## hudz26

2 days to go til 24 weeks YAY :happydance: xxx


----------



## Lil C

:coffee:


----------



## emalou90

woohoo only... 15 weeks left? :D


----------



## cutie4evr01

Just wanted to see it say 99 days to go! :)


----------



## blaze777

How long til scan?? As if I don't know lol just wanna see it updated :)


----------



## Romybug

:cloud9:


----------



## suzanne108

just having a look!


----------



## mrsneish2b

im having a look too ... :)


----------



## Romybug

17 weeks today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

yodalaaaaaaahaaaaaay


----------



## Jox

a couple of days late but woohoo im on the 6th box!!!

woohoo!!!!!


----------



## boonies86

tick tick tick tick


----------



## diane60f

15 !!!!


----------



## JessdueJan

Boo!!


----------



## twinklestar

16 weeks in 2 days???


----------



## nichole73

I agree. Good idea.


----------



## blaze777

Gotta do it :) Half way :)


----------



## bluey

:flower:Hello!


----------



## JemimaP

ello


----------



## FitzBaby

good morning


----------



## curlykate

:happydance:


----------



## MarieGx

Yay 17 weeks plus


----------



## hp170799

tick tock


----------



## nichole73

17 weeks today. I have my 18 week ultrasound in 10 days. Hope to find out the sex of my little one.


----------



## JessdueJan

jus because it shud say 25 weeks :D


----------



## boonies86

:) so tired today!


----------



## Romybug

Feel like the whole world is against me lately... But i know its just silly emotions! Feeling so upset all the time. Its annoying because im normally a happy go lucky girl :(


----------



## emalou90

Updateeee


----------



## _Vicky_

Romybug said:


> Feel like the whole world is against me lately... But i know its just silly emotions! Feeling so upset all the time. Its annoying because im normally a happy go lucky girl :(

big hugs - just have a duvet day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I talk FARRRR too much to need this thread lol but here we go anyway - 22 WEEKS WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## 21Rach

24 weeks


----------



## flumpy

update


----------



## meandmyfive

:happydance:


----------



## Jox

Almost 24 weeks!!! lol so excited!!!!

xxx


----------



## boonies86

16 weeeeeeksss......


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thought id join in :D!

finally past 24 weeks 
x


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## zenaharrison

hi


----------



## blaze777

update!!!! How long til my scan?


----------



## ilovecocopops

tick tick


----------



## Rhiannon

this thread is a good idea :)


----------



## mandylou

tick tick lol


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## Romybug

Yay!!!! Ive moved up a box! :happydance: 18 weeks today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Anomaly scan in 2 days!!!


----------



## blaze777

Anomoly scan today :) in 1 hr 5 mins :) so excited!!!


----------



## twiggy56

21 weeks! woo! x


----------



## Lil C

I think this is my last day in 2nd tri!


----------



## Jox

24 weeks tomorrow!!!!

xxx


----------



## Mimi80

18 weeks today!!!


----------



## new mummy h

xxx


----------



## vicky89

how do you get one of these tickers? sooo confused!


----------



## Dekaky

Heading to 3rd!!! OMG!


----------



## wishinforbaby

x


----------



## boonies86

:)


----------



## 21Rach

hii


----------



## arnz09

How many days now....yay bring on double digits!


----------



## 21Rach

woohoo internet is finally back on! had to go on this site from my phone lol!!


----------



## Rhiannon

tick tick tick tick


----------



## ellie27

My ticker hits the next week on a friday - but sometimes not as early as 7.30am - so here goes.....if its still 25+6 I will be back later.....:flower:


----------



## ellie27

ellie27 said:


> My ticker hits the next week on a friday - but sometimes not as early as 7.30am - so here goes.....if its still 25+6 I will be back later.....:flower:

I knew it!!!

Arrgh!

OH, and just noticed too I have 99 days left!!!.....maybe it will have turned to 26wks now??? Come on!!!


----------



## Jox

over 24 weeks!!!! OMG im soooo excited!!!

xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev061pr___.png


:) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

25 wks today :)!


----------



## sweetjelly

Hello!!


----------



## deej23

I thought I could kick this habbit ... but as theres a place for it here ..well why waste a ggod thread
https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_onhand/1271401200.jpg

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg1072898.jpg
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20722;29/st/20100416/dt/5/k/32a6/s-preg.png
[/url]


----------



## blaze777

?? :D


----------



## gypcienix

I've posted today but didnt pay attention to my ticker...so here goes :)


----------



## 30thMarch2010

????


----------



## 30thMarch2010

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev081pr___.png


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## 21Rach

update plzzz


----------



## hollyjadebear

?


----------



## Jade2933

:thumbup:


----------



## gypcienix

Woohoo! 14 weeks!


----------



## mrsmac

I love this thread xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deej23

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg1072898.jpg
https://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/1zkvm3xnl7gpjqln.png


----------



## mrsneish2b

me too :haha:


----------



## diane60f

hi


----------



## LolaLou

well I wanna see mine too!!


----------



## hudz26

almost double figures :happydance: and only 1 1/2 weeks left in second tri :( x


----------



## gemini9961

Just updating. :)


----------



## curlykate

:)


----------



## Romybug

Update :)


----------



## hollyjadebear

...


----------



## Jox

anyone know when we move onto the 7th box??


----------



## jbbean

Love this!! Scan one week tomorrow ... so scared and excited!


----------



## cupcake23

Tick tick


----------



## broodylocket

yay, its what we need in 2nd tri :D


----------



## boonies86

tickerrrrr.....


----------



## deej23

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1077410.png
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/av1077418.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jox said:


> anyone know when we move onto the 7th box??

I found out :)
its 26wks 5days so just before we go to 3rd tri hun
x


----------



## blaze777

update (again)


----------



## diane60f

:happydance:


----------



## Hannah's Mom

:flower: update!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

what in store this wk bubs ???


----------



## Tricks26

morning


----------



## nichole73

I have my 18 week anomaly scan this morning in an hour. Hope all is well with the baby and that I can find out the sex. :)


----------



## Romybug

nichole73 said:


> I have my 18 week anomaly scan this morning in an hour. Hope all is well with the baby and that I can find out the sex. :)

Oooh, Good luck :) Hope bubs wont be shy and let you have a good look :)


----------



## boonies86

woooop


----------



## Romybug

19 weeks today! I cant believe i am almost half way!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

i cant wait to be half way!!! however i couldnt wait to be this far when i was 12 weeks lol!!! ill not be happy til its here i dont think!


----------



## new mummy h

nearly 3rd tri wooooooooooo! x


----------



## Jox

getting closer to 99 days now!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tommorrow for me! :O didnt know that


----------



## Seity

18 weeks -Woot! 2 more weeks till my anomaly scan and finding out the sex!! :happydance: Almost 1/2 way.


----------



## twiggy56

yey! double goodyness...im 22 weeks and this is my 1,000th post!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## 21Rach

midwife app tomorrow!! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife appointment today everything was fine :)!
measured up perfect and he wouldnt let her listen to his heartbeat kicks the doppler off :haha:


----------



## boonies86

toook me AGES to find this thread!!!!


----------



## Mitsuko

26 weeks!


----------



## MiissDior

:D 35days to my 4d SCAN


----------



## hopefulfor09

16 weeks! Woohoo.


----------



## curlykate

Yay! Only 5 more days until my scan!


----------



## Ginaerhol

lol i think i went through a good few pages before i got this lol cotton wool brain xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

26+1


----------



## amyw044

:)


----------



## hp170799

tick tock xx


----------



## blaze777

22 + 1 :)


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## mummydee

17 weeks today, eeek!


----------



## mandylou

tick tock x


----------



## mandylou

mummydee said:


> 17 weeks today, eeek!

me too! were due at the same time :)


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## boonies86

18 weeks tommorrow!!!


----------



## Chasley

23wks!


----------



## gypcienix

15 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## Romybug

I cant believe how time is flying in 2nd tri!!!! I love it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

tell me ticker....


----------



## Jox

almost 26 weeks now!!!!

xxx


----------



## new mummy h

nearly time to goooooooo!! xxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

^^ :happydance: me 2!


----------



## 21Rach

wayyy to early 2 be up n ready 4 work lol


----------



## Romybug

20 weeks today and im feeling great! :thumbup: Baby is active and i have felt the first few kicks.... Finally starting to enjoy being pregnant :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jox

99 days to go!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Vicyi

Still got FOUR weeks till we find out the sex! Come on little ticker tick faster


----------



## Becyboo__x

:D


----------



## diane60f

e


----------



## Seity

:D


----------



## teal

22 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Bellybubble

hello all, Im new to this site, how do I get a ticker?? :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Click on anyones ticker you like and itll take you to a site to make one
and then you go on your user on this and on left will say edit signture and you go on that and copy BB code from the ticker site into the big box x


----------



## twiggy56

23 weeks :) 

1 more week til viability!!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## deej23

url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers]https://global.thebump.com/tools/tickers/tt3beee.aspx[/url]
https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_onhand/1271401200.jpg


----------



## gypcienix

what am i today?


----------



## Ginaerhol

xx


----------



## hp170799

lets see what thi says??


----------



## 21Rach

tick tock ticker


----------



## teal

oooh I've moved up a box!! :happydance:


----------



## new mummy h

i tihnk ive moved up a box :D.................?


----------



## new mummy h

OMG 2 boxes left!! :happydance:x


----------



## Romybug

:)


----------



## boonies86

show me some love ticker....


----------



## Rhiannon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MiissDior

now :D 23+1 
6days until we are viable :D:D:D


----------



## Becyboo__x

27 weeks woop!


----------



## fizz63

can anyone tell me how to amend my ticker. i thought i was just over 12 weeks but after my scan today i have been told i am 13 weeks and 5 days ... anyone know how i can change this on my ticker ?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just re-do what you did when you first got your ticker but do it to what you now are instead of what it was
(Click on your ticker to get to the site) x


----------



## deej23

Fizz63 I think you have to go to the site you made it and just redo your due date. Ie new ticker but date will be further along ??? 


I love fridays 1 more week gone R u supposed to feel this fed up waiting???
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/av1077418.jpg
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20722;29/st/20100416/dt/5/k/32a6/s-preg.png
[/url]
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1072897.png


----------



## fizz63

thanks ... not sure if i have reset it ... will see when i post this i guess


----------



## fizz63

lets hope it works this time ...


----------



## Becyboo__x

BB code remember :) x


----------



## fizz63

argghhh why isnt this working 

<a href="https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/"><img src="https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev114pr___.png" alt="pregnancy calendar" border="0" /></a>


----------



## fizz63

thanks becyboo 

sussed it now ... i think.


----------



## Becyboo__x

:)


----------



## curlykate

Hello!


----------



## MiissDior

I need a new countdown to 4d scan, no likies the one iv got


----------



## Sadie92

tired...yaaaaawn


----------



## diane60f

y


----------



## mrsmac

been away for few days xx want to check on my wee ones progress xxx


----------



## Jox

not long left in second tri!!!

woohoo!!!

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

nearly 20 wks :)


----------



## arnz09

almost viable...


----------



## hopefulfor09

17.....i have always liked that number. ;_)


----------



## MiissDior

just Checking


----------



## Cookie_Clare

Hmm...


----------



## WTTMommy

6th box :happydance: Less than 10 days till viability :happydance:


----------



## mandylou

tick tock


----------



## diane60f

Hiii


----------



## curlykate

Good morning! :)


----------



## sm1x09x

Poo lol


----------



## hp170799

:baby:


----------



## Kerrie-x

18 weeks today :) x


----------



## boonies86

morning ticker........ x


----------



## mrsmac

woop woop start of a new week xxx


----------



## Jox

last few days in 2nd tri!!!!

xxx


----------



## Romybug

:coffee:


----------



## saffy1978

hmmmm.. nearly into week 15?


----------



## twiggy56

:)


----------



## Miss_Bump

:)


----------



## gemini xo

turn 20 weeks in 2 days! (along with my scan woohoooo) :happydance:


----------



## Kerrie-x

:happydance:


----------



## Tasha360

:thumbup:


----------



## Sadie92

x


----------



## mandylou

tick tock


----------



## Becyboo__x

:]


----------



## wishinforbaby

x


----------



## mrsmac

boo !!


----------



## jessica&bump

good idea


----------



## hopefulfor09

when does this box move anyway?


----------



## Ready2Go

:)


----------



## 30thMarch2010

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev081pr___.png


----------



## Miss-Boo

:)


----------



## Karb

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mandylou

hopefulfor09 said:


> when does this box move anyway?

at 18 weeks, i just moved boxes a couple of days ago :)


----------



## teal

23 weeks :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

morning ticker its been a few days ive missed u!!


----------



## kermie219

YAY for Friday!


----------



## jaccib

Now let me see where we are..................WOW soooo happy to be here!!!


----------



## broodylocket

:thumbup:


----------



## hollyjadebear

Bump


----------



## Becyboo__x

Love fridays :D


----------



## deej23

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg1072898.jpg
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1077410.png


----------



## hopefulfor09

come on box move up.


----------



## bobbybrewster

TGI Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

hooray for the weekend!


----------



## debjolin

hi all


----------



## xxx bex xxx

.....


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bex - i made one of these in 3rd tri.. but only a couple have been replying :(


----------



## twiggy56

24+3.....happy halloween!! Now lets go eat sweets and chocolate!!


----------



## hp170799

Mmm... sweets


----------



## nat4lie86

updating ticker


----------



## curlykate

Happy Halloween!


----------



## jessica&bump

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c315/j_e_s_s_32/29217-1.jpg

:dance::dance::dance::dance:​


----------



## arnz09

Can't wait til double digit days to go, yay


----------



## Chasley

........


----------



## mrsmac

Scarey last week in 2nd tri xx


----------



## mrsmac

Doh hasnt moved from last nite yet xx


----------



## boonies86

Happy 20 weeks to me, happy 20 weeks to me....


----------



## bexxie

just seeing if my box moved?


----------



## kermie219

...........


----------



## Vicyi

18 weeks! Woop!


----------



## Vicyi

ooo and ive moved up a box!! :D


----------



## mumnbean

dfdcvrfvr


----------



## hollyjadebear

Bump


----------



## curlykate

Ugh. Monday morning. Wish I could have stayed in bed!


----------



## WTTMommy

One more day and I'm viable! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LuckySalem

have no idea where i'm upto


----------



## Kerrie-x

19 + 1 :D xx


----------



## jessica&bump

happy monday!


----------



## hopefulfor09

the box changed! yippee!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

just wanna see....


----------



## Hen

Oooo, my first monday post in 2nd Tri!!! yay


----------



## wishinforbaby

where am i at...


----------



## blaze777

haven't been able to do this :( no internet til today YAY!!!

Also am VIABLE :)


----------



## twiggy56

25 weeks tomorrow. eek!


----------



## curlykate

I'm officially OVER half way! Yippee!


----------



## gemini xo

21 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## jaccib

I love this thread!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sadie92

update...


----------



## Miss-Boo

updating


----------



## Cookie_Clare

are we there yet...?


----------



## AmyMarie

:):):)


----------



## MiissDior

just checking


----------



## memewest

think i am 99 days away .........


----------



## memewest

Nope........ that'll be 98!!!

I was gonna Whoohoo my 100 days and i missed it!! ;-)


----------



## diane60f

hi


----------



## Chasley

99 days?


----------



## Romybug

Feeling great :)


----------



## debjolin

updating :winkwink:


----------



## twiggy56

25 weeks today...wooop!


----------



## boonies86

:) morning ticker


----------



## nichole73

hello everyone.


----------



## Hannah's Mom

:flower:update


----------



## Kerrie-x

Wooop!


----------



## gemini xo

:happydance:


----------



## Seity

21 weeks and 130 lbs! :happydance: Yes!


----------



## broodylocket

:D


----------



## gemini9961

Update :thumbup:


----------



## mandylou

:)


----------



## mrsmac

X


----------



## mumnbean

,,


----------



## jaccib

Can't resist!!! This has become an addiction!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

25+1...


----------



## blaze777

25 :)


----------



## deej23

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_onhand/1271401200.jpg
https://global.thebump.com/tools/tickers/tt3beee.aspx


----------



## boonies86

tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## Vicyi

OMG going so slow! hurry up bubs wanna know if ur pink or blue


----------



## blaze777

:)


----------



## Cookie_Clare

so update me...


----------



## Hen

whoop whoop it's monday! (never thought I'd say that!)


----------



## Romybug

:)


----------



## Jadey121

:)


----------



## boonies86

TEEEEERWENTY ONE weeks today!!


----------



## saffy1978

hellloooooooooooooooo!! another day closer to meeting my baby! :happydance:


----------



## Smiley Lou

BEen off for a week holiday .... cant wait to see the latest status ...


----------



## vinnypeanut

Tick tick tick tick tickerrrr!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Over half way now :) xx


----------



## twiggy56

100 days to go!

double digits tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Ginaerhol

anyone else cold today?


----------



## blaze777

tick tock


----------



## jaccib

Addict on line again!!!


----------



## gemini xo

:coffee:


----------



## debjolin

update


----------



## hollyjadebear

Bump


----------



## curlykate

Good morning!


----------



## kermie219

.......


----------



## nervousgal

:)


----------



## mrsmac

Scary 3rd tri for me xxxxxxx


----------



## mandylou

gettingg there!


----------



## PB&J

!!!


----------



## MarieGx

Bump.


----------



## Vicyi

Come on! 9days till pink/blue scan! :d


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Good Morning!!!


----------



## Miss-Boo

:)


----------



## Sparx

Morning!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hello :) x


----------



## blaze777

and again lol


----------



## twiggy56

99 days to go...eek!


----------



## gemini xo

1 more day to go until I hit 22 weeks!


----------



## hp170799

20 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## memewest

Hi Everyone!! xx


----------



## MiissDior

99 DAYS :shock:


----------



## broodylocket

:D


----------



## gypcienix

heylo!


----------



## mumnbean

?


----------



## Chasley

....


----------



## teal

25 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Romybug

Update :)


----------



## firsttimer83

update :0)


----------



## gemini xo

22 wks :happydance:


----------



## Vicyi

8days till see bubs! :D


----------



## jessica&bump

updatinggg!


----------



## LuckySalem

I've fixed my ticker (I hope)


----------



## cymrucath

Just wanted to see it tip over into another week!!


----------



## socophoenix

update*


----------



## vixta

socopheonix ur the same along as me xxx


----------



## nichole73

Hello everyone. Just checking in.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

what? Dont they update automatically?


----------



## Kerrie-x

:)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

This is too confusing!


----------



## blaze777

update


----------



## fizz63

update


----------



## jaccib

Woah!!! Four months!!! Yipeeee


----------



## kermie219

YAY for Friday!!!


----------



## sm1x09x

20 weeks today woohoo


----------



## deej23

Friday again already how come the weeks seem to be going fast but the whole thing seems to be crawling along slower than a snail????
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/av1077418.jpg
https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My pregnancy/04/16/2010.pngMake a pregnancy ticker
https://global.thebump.com/tools/tickers/tt3beee.aspx


----------



## catherineq87

19 weeks!


----------



## gypcienix

19 weeks :)


----------



## Vicyi

Yay come up bubs! x


----------



## Cookie_Clare

update me...


----------



## gemini xo

the weeks are flying by, won't be long now until I hit 23 weeks!


----------



## Clarissa

Update me!!!


----------



## debjolin

update


----------



## Ginaerhol

tick xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Yay x


----------



## LolaLou

Let me see.......


----------



## jessica&bump

its the weekend!:happydance:


----------



## acdmommy

i have my ticker on my web browser home page so i see it every time i go online


----------



## memewest

I think i should be in Third Tri now!!


----------



## LuckySalem

Just cos I like to look at em! :D


----------



## twiggy56

my ticker says 4D scan 15th nov.....wooooo!! finally thats today!! :yipee:


----------



## Kerrie-x

21 weeks :) xx


----------



## AimeeM

26 weeks :yipee:


----------



## kpt20

update!!


----------



## iznil8

Update plz.:kiss:


----------



## Vicyi

ooo 4 days!! Please be doing the splits bubs! :D


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Hallo mudda, Hallo Fada :D


----------



## LuckySalem

Just cos I can :D


----------



## Romybug

Update pls :)


----------



## Hen

Update!


----------



## buttons27

:).x


----------



## jaccib

Lets see now!


----------



## Jadey121

:)


----------



## Sadie92

wat will monday bring...?


----------



## mrsmac

hello baby xx


----------



## 30thMarch2010

iii


----------



## boonies86

hello ticker


----------



## Ready2Go

hello ticker :)


----------



## mrsmac

hello ticker xx


----------



## Seity

Box 6 - Woot!


----------



## LuckySalem

Hello


----------



## DueMarch2nd

STILL CONFUSED :confused:


----------



## gypcienix

where'm i at today?


----------



## twiggy56

new box today!

2 away from the end...oh crap.


----------



## jessica&bump

updatingg


----------



## broodylocket

:D


----------



## Kerrie-x

Woop! x


----------



## blaze777

hey all lol


----------



## bubble1990

omg cant believe im 25 weeks :O




:<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lilypie.com/pic/2009/11/18/TO2q.jpg" width="59" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie - Personal picture" /><img src="https://lbdf.lilypie.com/EksV.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Pregnancy tickers" /></a>:


----------



## Cookie_Clare

Update update update!!


----------



## wishinforbaby

2 days to third tri!!


----------



## gemini xo

1 day til 23 wks, woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## claralouize

update woop!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

18 weeks today WOO!


----------



## hopefulfor09

woohoo


----------



## kayleigh&bump

100 days?


----------



## Kerrie-x

Yay!


----------



## Vicyi

Oh god i feel sick with nerves! Please be ok bubs! 20 hours!


----------



## deej23

OK so not friday yet but just wanted to look
https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My pregnancy/04/16/2010.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## gemini xo

:happydance:


----------



## jessica&bump

:dust: ​


----------



## deej23

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay it's Friday another week gone  
https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_onhand/1271401200.jpg
https://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/1zkvm3xnl7gpjqln.png
https://global.thebump.com/tools/tickers/tt3beee.aspx
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg1072898.jpg


----------



## future_numan

Woo-hoo down to double digits :happydance:


----------



## bubble1990

just checkin lol


:https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev060pbs__.png:


----------



## Sadie92

18??? or 17.6? :-l


----------



## surprisemummy

yay! viable today, didnt even realise till i posted. wonder when my pic will change :) xx


----------



## jbbean

25 weeks - yay!!!


----------



## gypcienix

happy friday!


----------



## mandylou

tick tock...


----------



## kittenmama

Just set up my ticker, need to see if it works!


----------



## debjolin

update


----------



## LSU25

Ahhh update...I think my picture changes tomorrow


----------



## Kerrie-x

Yay, 22 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## jessica&bump

updatingg


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hey it is 2:40 am why hasn't my damned ticker changed days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

hi all


----------



## 30thMarch2010

qq


----------



## LSU25

Did I move today hahaha


----------



## gemini xo

:coffee:


----------



## saffy1978

Last day in 18 weeks!


----------



## Jade2933

:thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer83

:thumbup:


----------



## Cookie_Clare

Well...? Go on and update!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Wooop 22 weeks!


----------



## Ginaerhol

tickety boo xx


----------



## kpt20

update!


----------



## boonies86

:)


----------



## Hen

Tick tock!


----------



## Romybug

:coffee:


----------



## mandylou

tick tock :)


----------



## Jadey121

:)


----------



## Kerrie-x

My ticker will move up tomoro :) x


----------



## teal

Yay I moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## Vicyi

wahoo 21 weeks!


----------



## jessica&bump

happy monday everybody :happydance:


----------



## iznil8

Update now!!!!:blush:


----------



## deej23

This wait is killing me

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10709;126/st/20091201/e/20+Week+scan/dt/6/k/d744/event.png

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My pregnancy/04/16/2010.pngMake a pregnancy ticker


----------



## Seity

Post


----------



## Mazmos

Ticker bump!!!


----------



## future_numan

Hey...I see that I have moved up one more box..:happydance:


----------



## Romybug

Just been for my 25 week app and baby is weighing 1kg! Apparently that is quite big for 25 weeks! I love having scans! Just booked my 4D scan for 22 December....


----------



## AFC84

Woohoo, 18 weeks :)


----------



## AFC84

Gahhh where is my ticker?!

Typical, the one time it doesn't post is on this thread :roll:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Wooop! x


----------



## bubble1990

woooo 26 weeks 

does any body no when i move up a box on the ticker?? and when do i move to 3rd tri???? thnks girlies xxx



:https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev060pbs__.png:


----------



## bubble1990

woooo 26 weeks 

does any body no when i move up a box on the ticker?? and when do i move to 3rd tri???? thnks girlies xxx



:https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev060pbs__.png:


----------



## LuckySalem

I think it's now for 3rd tri! :D


----------



## gemini xo

24 wks! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer83

99 days to go!! It's 27 weeks for 3rd tri :D xx


----------



## Cookie_Clare

tick...


----------



## jessica&bump

updatingg


----------



## laurapinkloz

tick


----------



## Becyboo__x

bubble1990 said:


> woooo 26 weeks
> 
> does any body no when i move up a box on the ticker?? and when do i move to 3rd tri???? thnks girlies xxx
> 
> 
> 
> :https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev060pbs__.png:

* 26+5 should be 7th box then 8th box is at 31+1 
x*


----------



## mummypeanut

updating


----------



## Vicyi

Love feeling my Little Man kick! :D:D


----------



## diane60f

:baby:


----------



## 30thMarch2010

hi


----------



## deej23

Friday Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/av1077418.jpg

https://global.thebump.com/tools/tickers/tt3beee.aspx


----------



## hopefulfor09

i know this box is going to move soon.


----------



## Sadie92

19 +1??


----------



## Cookie_Clare

hm...


----------



## Kerrie-x

23 weeks tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Jade2933

I was viable on thursday! :happydance:


----------



## debjolin

update


----------



## gemini9961

Update!


----------



## LuckySalem

24 weeks now surely?


----------



## LSU25

Update? 18 weeks haha


----------



## jessica&bump

updatingg


----------



## gypcienix

ticker update...oops forgot i accidentally got rid of mine...guess i need to find it again LOL


----------



## Hen

I think I get to mve up a box today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kerrie-x

23 weeks x


----------



## hopefulfor09

come on box...move already.


----------



## modo

14 weeks! When will my box move!!!!!

ETA My box did move, yay!


----------



## jessica&bump

w00t


----------



## kathryn06

Update update update lol


----------



## mandylou

tick tick tock!


----------



## mrsmac

xx


----------



## Jadey121

Whoohooo


----------



## rensben

update


----------



## kpt20

update update, when will i stop looking just fat and more pregnant!!!!


----------



## gemini xo

tick


----------



## Hen

Tock


----------



## LisaO80

update!


----------



## hopefulfor09

come on box...move


----------



## boonies86

happppppy V day to me :)


----------



## saffy1978

20 weeks today! Out of the teens. Woohoo!


----------



## hopefulfor09

it finally moved


----------



## diane60f

hi


----------



## LSU25

Update?


----------



## rwhite

25 weeks tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Romybug

26 weeks tomorrow! Where has the time gone? :happydance: 99 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

28 wks today!!! xx


----------



## mrsneish2b

25 weeks today! way!!! x


----------



## Martz

testing!


----------



## Miss-Boo

19 weeks :)


----------



## Vicyi

22 weeks!! Just realised ill be viable on my bday!! :D:D


----------



## deej23

OK found out I'm officially on team pink.... Iwas convinced from 2 weeks Pregnant !!! 
Just had to update with a pink one 
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/xxIX.png


----------



## etoya

deej23 said:


> OK found out I'm officially on team pink.... Iwas convinced from 2 weeks Pregnant !!!
> Just had to update with a pink one
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/xxIX.png

Congrats on team pink!:happydance:


----------



## broodylocket

21 + 4 i thinkies


----------



## Romybug

:)


----------



## BlondieNBump

26 weeks:happydance: xx


----------



## gemini xo

ahh, 25 weeks :D


----------



## Howiesmum

Thanks this is great


----------



## diane60f

Hiiiii


----------



## deobi

26 weeks!! :) Last week here - yikes!


----------



## Seity

25 weeks, woo!


----------



## hopefulfor09

close to 23......


----------



## Miss_Bump

20 weeks


----------



## mandylou

23 weeks... ish!


----------



## jaccib

WOW...........19 weeks tomorrow yipee!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Howiesmum

Getting closer to 21 weeks


----------



## boonies86

steaming on......


----------



## cb1

16 weeks, still a looooooonnnnnng way to go!


----------



## mandzzzz

23weeks wooo


----------



## Romybug

:)


----------



## Ginaerhol

tick


----------



## mandylou

only updated yestaerday but i dont care!


----------



## jessica&bump

21 weeks ?


----------



## rwhite

:flower:


----------



## mandylou

:happydance:


----------



## deej23

Woooooo Ok a day late updating this week but I was in hospital yesterday, Don't want to be going back there again !!!!
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/xxIX.png 
https://www.magicalkingdoms.com/timers/tickers/1zkvm3xnl7gpjqln.png


----------



## Blossom9

:flower:


----------



## gemini xo

4 days until 26 weeks, 3 days until I count down in double figures :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

ticker ticking??


----------



## kpt20

update update!


----------



## LSU25

update?


----------



## gemini9961

Just checking my ticker.


----------



## Romybug

:)


----------



## modo

hmm lets see


----------



## Jadey121

Whoop!!!


----------



## Hen

Monday whoop!!


----------



## laurapinkloz

24 weeks and viable!!!!


----------



## gemini xo

:coffee:


----------



## jessica&bump

not trying to guess this time


----------



## gypcienix

hmmmmm


----------



## boonies86

tell me tickerrrrrr


----------



## mandylou

viiiaaabbllleeee!!!!!


----------



## iznil8

let me see, up a box or not????


----------



## sophieee18

100 days to go :) :) :)


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## curlykate

25 weeks! Yippee!!


----------



## rwhite

Double digits :dance:


----------



## Momofquinn

this is gonna take a while lol :juggle: It feels like i still have forever to go


----------



## Cookie_Clare

Tick...


----------



## debjolin

update x


----------



## Miss-Boo

20 weeks :D


----------



## RSbabe

Wohooo...24 weeks :happydance:


----------



## nichole73

26 weeks


----------



## Howiesmum

Update!


----------



## diane60f

Hi


----------



## sophieee18

is it 26weeks yet? or still too early lol. its only 12.07 am haha. i want to see my new week!


----------



## broodylocket

update


----------



## Romybug

Update..... And it's my BIRTHDAY :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rwhite

Romybug said:


> Update..... And it's my BIRTHDAY :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Happy Birthday! xx :cake:


----------



## Ginaerhol

:happydance:


----------



## gemini xo

wooohoooo :happydance:


----------



## Seity

:yipee:


----------



## toptrump

:flower:


----------



## Momofquinn

missed it by a day lol


----------



## hp170799

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mandylou

cant resist :)


----------



## broodylocket

:)


----------



## lauren28

14 weeks today!:happydance:


----------



## jessica&bump

updating


----------



## Cookie_Clare

tick...! Scan tomorrow, woo!


----------



## Howiesmum

Update!


----------



## Bee26

bump bumpitty bump!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

does anybody know how i can paste a picture on my signiture strip xx


----------



## jessica&bump

:happydance:


----------



## Jadey121

Last week in the 2nd tri!


----------



## debjolin

update


----------



## Hen

tick tock


----------



## Sparx

Had my scan today, and all is normal!


----------



## Vicyi

wahoo 24 weeks today AND its my birthday :D


----------



## Sadie92

whats happening with bubs?


----------



## gemini xo

checking how many days now :D

edit: woohoo, moved up a box!!


----------



## hp170799

whats happening tick tock...


----------



## jessica&bump

updating


----------



## mandylou

double digits soon i think...


----------



## rwhite

Moved up a box! :dance:


----------



## Romybug

Cant find the ticker thread in 3rd tri :)


----------



## jessica&bump

updating


----------



## curlykate

:D


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Updating ticker.


----------



## kpt20

update!


----------



## Ginaerhol

23 weeks :D xx


----------



## Heidi

This is the my first baby ticker on here, i love it already :)


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x x


----------



## kathryn06

update please!!!


----------



## Mrs.Steer

How do I get a ticker thing?


----------



## Miss_Bump

Update


----------



## lauren28

15 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## boonies86

hello ticker!!! double figures yet????


----------



## LorettaClaire

update again! x x


----------



## rwhite

Mrs.Steer said:


> How do I get a ticker thing?

Just click on someone else's ticker hun, and you should be directed to the website to get them from. There'll be a bit to put in your due date, and then you can get a code to put in your signature :thumbup: Hope that helped x


----------



## Bee26

my ticker wont update...grrrr


----------



## debjolin

update


----------



## kermie219

let me see here...22 YAY


----------



## Bee26

why wont it update today...bumpity bump


----------



## Bee26

bump


----------



## mandylou

tick tock


----------



## Bee26

im having a right old palava with my ticker at the mo. grrr


----------



## Howiesmum

Update!


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x


----------



## Vicyi

2days till MW!! 6days till xmas!!


----------



## gemini xo

2 days until I see MW aswell :)


----------



## LuckySalem

I've totally lost track of where I am!


----------



## curlykate

:D
Yay! I moved up a box!!


----------



## Jadey121

My baby moved! :)


----------



## luv2jig

I love these threads...and I love being in 2nd tri now!


----------



## janet

wee update, 14 weeks today :D x


----------



## Cookie_Clare

...tick


----------



## Hen

I'm 21 weeks! only another 19 to go!


----------



## Shady_R

Woo hoo 20 weeks today got my scan tomorrow providing the snow doesnt stop me geting there that is lol.....


----------



## LSU25

did he move on the ticker?


----------



## buttons27

hm.. does it change as soon as we hit midnight....

Lets see lol..x


----------



## buttons27

nope.. bummer! haha.


----------



## hopefulfor09




----------



## Vicyi

25 weeks now!


----------



## amyw044

:)


----------



## Miss_Bump

23 weeks


----------



## AFC84

22 weeks :happydance:


----------



## chubbin

updating xx


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x x


----------



## Bee26

bump


----------



## franiss

update!!x


----------



## Howiesmum

Tick! x


----------



## Ginaerhol

ohhhh i just realised there that i am over 24 weeks now YAY xxx


----------



## Starfish

Update :)


----------



## hopefulfor09

merry christmas


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh my.....I am in double digits!


----------



## kitten.k

meow!


----------



## cymrucath

Yeah time to update the ticker x


----------



## deej23

VIABLE  
https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/countdown/_onhand/1271401200.jpg
https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/777777/000000/My pregnancy/04/16/2010.pngMake a pregnancy ticker
https://global.thebump.com/tools/tickers/tt3beee.aspx


----------



## mandylou

:happydance:


----------



## Midgetgem

:kiss:


----------



## Starfish

Update


----------



## janet

update x


----------



## Bee26

bump


----------



## Sazzoire

:flower:


----------



## iznil8

:juggle:


----------



## Vicyi

omg 26weeks tomorrow! :S


----------



## Cookie_Clare

hm..


----------



## LSU25

update>?


----------



## Hen

Update


----------



## bexxie

seeing if this works


----------



## Starfish

:flower:


----------



## broodylocket

update :D


----------



## Momofquinn

24 weeks tomorrow yoohoo


----------



## Kailm

:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor09

almost 3rd tri!


----------



## FitzBaby

in the third and really scared


----------



## Cookie_Clare

bump


----------



## surprisebaby

v for viable today!!!


----------



## kpt20

update


----------



## kathy khuz

my tickers...


----------



## Midgetgem

:thumbup:


----------



## FitzBaby

good morning


----------



## Miss_Bump

I'm viable today!!


----------



## Hen

just checking


----------



## broodylocket

tick tock :thumbup:


----------



## cymrucath

updating here and now and going into double figures WOOHOO!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Howiesmum

Update - I'm finally viable!


----------



## mandzzzz

27 weeks


----------



## charm3

update


----------



## Cookie_Clare

...tick


----------



## Howiesmum

Tick!


----------



## LorettaClaire

16 week! yay! x x


----------



## modo

19 Weeks today. WOOT!


----------



## hopefulfor09

My last update in second tri.......................


----------



## LSU25

how many days left for me...update


----------



## LogansMama

update


----------



## Janiepops

Updating..


----------



## kitten.k

la lala laaa update


----------



## kitten.k

yay i moved up a box :D


----------



## gypcienix

another day closer to third tri! AHHHH!


----------



## broodylocket

tick tock update


----------



## iznil8

What box is my baby in???


----------



## hopefulfor09

one more


----------



## Howiesmum

tick!


----------



## Starfish

update


----------



## Blossom9

Just checking :flower:


----------



## Hen

Tick tock


----------



## Vicyi

27weeks!


----------



## Howiesmum

Tick!


----------



## Sparx

Let's see...


----------



## LorettaClaire

tick!


----------



## Momofquinn

so far gone and yet not nearly far enough lol


----------



## Ginaerhol

:D


----------



## iznil8

How many days to go????


----------



## Miss_Bump

25 weeks!


----------



## Ginaerhol

tick again


----------



## Lotty & Bump

21 weeks today!


----------



## Howiesmum

tick!


----------



## toptrump

:)


----------



## Howiesmum

tick! I am getting impatient now!


----------



## toptrump

*


----------



## jessica&bump

update


----------



## broodylocket

ticky


----------



## Howiesmum




----------



## jessica&bump

update


----------



## nat4lie86

30 weeks today


----------



## Midgetgem

:hugs:


----------



## Howiesmum

Yay double figures!


----------



## LorettaClaire

update x


----------



## hopefulfor09

I can't find an update thread in third tri so I am back....


----------



## luv2jig

I'm in serious need of a ticker update! Haven't had proper internet for a while...but I like to see that "18 weeks" officially :)


----------



## janet

Wee update x


----------



## Hen

Monday whoop whoop


----------



## Howiesmum

tick


----------



## Sparx

Can't remember what week I'm in - pregnancy brain has struck!!


----------



## jessica&bump

update


----------



## lealea

update :)


----------



## Midgetgem

bumpy bump..


----------



## Cookie_Clare

...tick

Eek! 26 weeks!


----------



## Howiesmum

tick


----------



## lil_miss_pink

tick


----------



## Blossom9

I wonder what box i will be in this week.....


----------



## kpt20

update


----------



## Momofquinn

update


----------



## LSU25

update


----------



## Sweetie

Update!!!


----------



## DebzD

just updating....


----------



## Hen

tick tock


----------



## kathryn06

:)


----------



## Midgetgem

tick..


----------



## Sadie92

where am i?


----------



## Sparx

X


----------



## kerrie24

I havent got one,I tried but it doesnt work.how do I get one please?Im 25 weeks today.


----------



## rihanna

updating just to see what box im on


----------



## May Mum2b

hi


----------



## LorettaClaire

18 weeks today! x x


----------



## chubbin

Tick tock xx


----------



## Howiesmum

Tick... x


----------



## iznil8

Let me see my box baby!


----------



## Howiesmum

tick x


----------



## Cookie_Clare

Not sure where i am since my due date was changed...

Hm... Is that all?


----------



## bungle

If I've moved up a box then I'm joining 2nd tri...


----------



## Midgetgem

ticky tock


----------



## amanda09

testing


----------



## janet

wee update x


----------



## sore-boobs

cant wait to move uo a box.


----------



## LSU25

Update? 104 days left


----------



## Sparx

How many days left...


----------



## Starfish

Update...


----------



## sore-boobs

whats it say today?


----------



## kathryn06

update for 24 weeks :)

xxx


----------



## LorettaClaire

update me! x


----------



## Sweetie

Updating ticker...


----------



## Hen

tick tock


----------



## Sarahwoo

Hopefully this agrees that tomorrow is my viable day!


----------



## LSU25

Double digits yet?....Damn it tomorrow lol


----------



## Kailm

update...


----------



## Sarahwoo

24 weeks - woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittenmama

update...


----------



## Bee26

update


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x x


----------



## rihanna

woohoo 17+1 x


----------



## laurie210

UPDATE
:baby:


----------



## sore-boobs

update


----------



## LSU25

YAY Double Digits!


----------



## supriseBump_x

A Very Good idea :) X


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Update xxx


----------



## janet

Another week past, cant believe how quickly they go by x


----------



## Scampie

Update :)


----------



## Ria-44

janet said:


> wee update x

Hi how do u get a ticker on your msgs. Xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:)


----------



## Hen

Monday morning!!


----------



## Sweetie

hmmm, where am I now???


----------



## lauren28

where is the time going!?


----------



## lil_miss_pink

Update!


----------



## Scampie

Box 6? Box 6? Box 6?


----------



## Scampie

Gah why isnt my ticker running to GMT :( lol


----------



## jessica&bump

update!
27 .. &??


----------



## sore-boobs

bump update


----------



## LG1385

Haha this is a funny idea.


----------



## sadeyedlady

:)


----------



## BlondieNBump

34 weeks yey xxx


----------



## Blossom9

Nearly 3rd tri..... :flower:


----------



## LorettaClaire

update x


----------



## LG1385

Update


----------



## L-C

update x


----------



## kathryn06

update 25 weeks :)


----------



## jessica&bump

updating


----------



## kitten.k

update xx hey i moved up a box


----------



## Katherine

OK


----------



## LG1385

:sleep:


----------



## luv2jig

hooray!


----------



## Kailm

update


----------



## kpt20

update!!


----------



## LG1385

I can't wait to move up a flower!


----------



## LorettaClaire

20 weeks today :) x


----------



## Sarahwoo

Update!


----------



## LorettaClaire

less than half way to go! x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

updatee


----------



## Starfish

update


----------



## janet

wee update :D


----------



## sadeyedlady

bump


----------



## LG1385

I don't think there will be any change but I'll try anyway!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Update! Nearly double figures?


Wooo - 100 days!!!


----------



## Starfish

Update!


----------



## Jade_Grenade

update


----------



## sadeyedlady

,


----------



## kathryn06

update


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x x


----------



## Hen

lAst update in 2nd trimester


----------



## Sarahwoo

Down to double figures today . . . . . . ???


----------



## hpjagged

Right smack bang in the middle!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## LG1385

Days are dragging!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Update!


----------



## janet

update x


----------



## LG1385

:flower:


----------



## kpt20

update


----------



## Youngling

Update. I feel like iv been pregnant forever : (
x


----------



## sore-boobs

when do i get to go up a box?


----------



## Starfish

Update


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x


----------



## Sweetie

Update, update, update!!! Where are we now?


----------



## Sweetie

I wanna see it! :haha:


----------



## lauren28

Update


----------



## LG1385

Woohoo! My little car is touching the 3rd trimester sign, lol!


----------



## Sarahwoo

Last update in second tri?


----------



## LorettaClaire

update me! x


----------



## Mum2befirst

:flower:


----------



## LorettaClaire

i'm 22 weeks! x


----------



## Starfish

update


----------



## 2016

Hi girls :wave:
Just lurking here from the faraway land of TTC and thought I would share with you the days the box moves on the babygaga ticker:

Box...Milestone
2...&#8230;4+4
3&#8230;...9
4&#8230;...13+3
5...&#8230;17+6
6&#8230;...22+2
7&#8230;...26+5
8&#8230;...31+1
9&#8230;...35+3

Enjoy! :hugs:


----------



## Justagirlxx

OMG 14 weeks update...:) :) :)


----------



## mrsprogers

Just testing my new ticker x


----------



## mrsprogers

Testing my new ticker - AGAIN! x


----------



## mrsprogers

OK I'm trying again! x


----------



## winterdeep

20 week update


----------



## sore-boobs

update


----------



## PrayinForBaby

...


----------



## jessica&bump

updatee


----------



## Hannah's Mom

update!


----------



## wannabemamma

Me too


----------



## janet

wee update x


----------



## sore-boobs

i've moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## charm3

update


----------



## sadeyedlady

bump


----------



## Sweetie

Update!


----------



## DebzD

Just updating...


----------



## dizzy65

ooh good idea hehe


----------



## jessica&bump

update


----------



## zenmommy526

update!


----------



## janet

wee update x


----------



## NG09

update!


----------



## jessica&bump

updatee


----------



## NG09

update


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x


----------



## sore-boobs

19 weeks today


----------



## lauren28

Update x


----------



## NG09

update


----------



## sadeyedlady

bump


----------



## LesleyP

My ticker should be reading 24 weeks and 4 days :( it's been stuck on 24 weeks since Sunday! Boooooo!!


----------



## angel2010

my first ticker. hope i figured it out.


----------



## nicholatmn

*checks ticker* :D


----------



## nicholatmn

omg yay! 21+4... 8 minutes until 21+5 lol


----------



## angel2010

lets try this again


----------



## angel2010

yay ive got it


----------



## angel2010

just checkin


----------



## Sweetie

Update!


----------



## niffster

update


----------



## NG09

update


----------



## Kailm

update


----------



## luv2jig

I have reached the viable point! Well, a little bit ago, but still!


----------



## samface182

i just go to 'quick links' and 'edit my signiture' and i see it..
lol


----------



## nicholatmn

Update!!


----------



## sore-boobs

update


----------



## nicholatmn

Update!


----------



## nicholatmn

nicholatmn said:


> Update!

:rofl: My ticker's description is GREAT!


----------



## Mercy2

Update


----------



## rihanna

i have been moving house so not been on for about 3 weeks! cant wait to see what box im on! 

22weeks 2 days xxxxxxx


----------



## Linz88

<3


----------



## haylie_bbz

ooo where am i up to i wonder


----------



## Bee26

bumpy


----------



## janet

wee update x


----------



## Taz

:flower:


----------



## nicholatmn

Update!


----------



## jessica&bump

updatee!


----------



## sore-boobs

update


----------



## Scampie

ooh ooh ooh say 27 weeks <3


----------



## NG09

update


----------



## nicholatmn

Update! YAY! new box!


----------



## janet

wee update x


----------



## LorettaClaire

update! x


----------



## alio

update!


----------



## sadeyedlady

update


----------



## Sweetie

Update!


----------



## lizzieredrup

Update :D :happydance:


----------



## natasja32

Whoohoo!!! Update!:dohh:


----------



## jessica&bump

updatee


----------



## sore-boobs

update


----------



## nicholatmn

Update!!


----------



## lauren28

Update x


----------



## Zo23

Yeah!


----------



## minime2009

I think I may move up a box today!

Oh rubbish I don't :-( Must be 14 weeks


----------



## WishUponAStar

Update :yellow:


----------



## Tigger Momma

Update


----------



## sore-boobs

21wks today, whats the ticker say?


----------



## rihanna

updatex


----------



## littlelady26

update maybe? not sure if its ready yet lol x


----------



## littlelady26

yeahhhhhhh 18 weeks today exactly hehe im sooo excited :) xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

update! xx


----------



## Shining Star

Update..... surely it should say 30 weeks now!?!?! lol


----------



## Butterfly1984

update!


----------



## nicholatmn

update!


----------



## lauram87

.....


----------



## LSU25

Update!


----------



## rihanna

update, woohoo Viable! 24 weeks today


----------



## DebzD

just a quick update


----------



## Mum2befirst

:)


----------



## Emzywemzy

xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

YeeHaw! I've been dying to see my ticker!! Lol


----------



## sore-boobs

.


----------



## nicholatmn

Update! Viable!


----------



## sadeyedlady

bump


----------



## nat4lie86

39 weeks


----------



## Justagirlxx

18 weeks today!


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

:headspin:


----------



## rihanna

24+2


----------



## nicholatmn

bump! :D


----------



## alio

update!


----------



## bbyno1

19 weeks and 1 day yay! cant wait for the 24 mark!x


----------



## janet

update x


----------



## Tigger Momma

update


----------



## jessica&bump

updatee


----------



## nicholatmn

update!


----------



## littlelady26

wee update :p x


----------



## lea28

How do you get a ticker????:wacko:


----------



## lea28

https://tickers.fortunebaby-download.com/pregnancy-tickers-ladyes/09/17/2009/1/pregnancy-ticker___.png


----------



## lea28

Yeah I got one! But how do I have it everytime???


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev174pp___.png


----------



## nicholatmn

lea28 said:


> Yeah I got one! But how do I have it everytime???
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev174pp___.png

In the control panel, there's an edit signature thing :)


----------



## lea28

nicholatmn said:


> lea28 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I got one! But how do I have it everytime???
> 
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev174pp___.png
> 
> In the control panel, there's an edit signature thing :)Click to expand...

Thank you! Only been on this a few days! x


----------



## angel2010

update:blush:


----------



## DebzD

just updating


----------



## nicholatmn

update!


----------



## Mini

Oh i can't work out how to add my ticker... think i stuffed it up.


----------



## Mini

yay it worked! except i'm a day behind what I thought i was... oh well!


----------



## rihanna

25 weeks today


----------



## nicholatmn

update!


----------



## angel2010

update


----------



## NG09

update


----------



## rihanna

i noticed there was 999 posts and just wanted to be 1000th!


----------



## mixedmama

tick...


----------



## nicholatmn

update! 25 weeks!


----------



## sore-boobs

moved up a box :)


----------



## jessica&bump

updatee


----------



## DebzD

updating..


----------



## lea28

update


----------



## emz87

Had my scan and im 13 weeks officially in second tri whoo


----------



## nicholatmn

update!


----------



## jessica&bump

update


----------



## nicholatmn

update! :)


----------



## sore-boobs

.


----------



## Laura80

:)


----------



## tickledpink3

update


----------



## jessica&bump

update


----------



## nicholatmn

uuupdate! :D


----------



## WinterKage

update x


----------



## gorgeousmumof

update


----------



## rihanna

update 26weeks today omg xx


----------



## NG09

Update........ onto new ticker box!!!! Hooray!!!!!! x


----------



## haylie_bbz

:happydance:


----------



## bubbles

Woohoo moved up a box


----------



## becks

:) xx


----------



## nicholatmn

update!


----------



## Zo23

Just checking...


----------



## DebzD

updating...


----------



## emz87

Just checking x x


----------



## angel2010

update


----------



## daniellelk

such a handy thread :)


----------



## Justagirlxx

update!?? TEAM BLUEEE WAHOO


----------



## nicholatmn

update! so close to 3rd trimester!


----------



## DebzD

updating...


----------



## FirstBean

update


----------



## FierceAngel

12 weeks!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sparx

Update


----------



## FirstBean

update


----------



## mommy2bej

good idea! i think ill drive myself crazy posting everyday just for the countdown


----------



## sore-boobs

update


----------

